# Rice Crispies & snack mix



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

I figured people might be getting tired of me posting smokes all the time but I was doing something today that I haven't noticed on here so I figured I'd put it up...

First I started off by making a quick snack mix.













PICT0384.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Chex, corn chips & potato stix.

I melted butter & added worcestershire sauce to it. Split the mix into 2 pans & coated them with the butter mixture. Once coated I sprinkled the spice mixture on them & mixed again. I did this 5 times till all the spice mix was on & everything was well mixed. I then added a generous helping of habanero powder to one of the pans mixing it in the same way.













PICT0387.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Regular on the left & habanero on the right.













PICT0385.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Closer view of the regular.













PICT0386.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






And the habanero.

Now for the part I haven't seen...  The Rice Crispies will get smoked longer than the snack mix. Once they come out & cool down they will get sealed in a glass jar for a couple days. After the couple days I will run them through my grain mill & then back into a glass jar. It will then be ready to coat pieces of chicken, mushrooms, cauliflower etc. to give them some good flavor when I don't have the time to pull off a smoke. I have done this before & it worked great!













PICT0388.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






4 pie plates of Rice Crispies. They have several holes in the bottom which allow smoke in.

Updates to follow...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 31, 2013)

B,

THAT is an awesome tip - Smoke rice crispies for a coating!!!  Genius, pure genius.

One question, you mention a spice mix for the snack mix but I didn't see the ingredients...hint-hint.  Or, do you just use the recipe on the Chex box?

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

great idea.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## desertlites (Jan 31, 2013)

When I make mine I pretty much fallow the box but add which ever heat I choose,also cut the butter down and add bacon grease of course. your coating  is gonna be great I think.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

PICT0389.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






And into the MES at 250*  running oak pellets in the AMNPS. They will get stirred every 20 minutes...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> B,
> 
> THAT is an awesome tip - Smoke rice crispies for a coating!!!  Genius, pure genius.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill!  I've used Rice Crispies like that lots of times in the past & one day I decided to try smoking them. It worked great but I never ended up posting it. I figured it had been a week or so since I posted a smoke so I decided to put it up. I did a search & didn't see it anywhere so maybe someone will want to try it out...

I actually never noticed a recipe on the box LOL!  I used the same recipe I did here. The only difference being that I used 1/3 the amount of spice mix & butter based on the amount of snack mix I had since I didn't have all my usual snacks...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> great idea.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


Thanks David


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

desertlites said:


> When I make mine I pretty much fallow the box but add which ever heat I choose,also cut the butter down and add bacon grease of course. your coating  is gonna be great I think.


Thanks desertlites - it really turned out good the last time I made it.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Snack mix has been out & cooled down. Heading out to get the Rice Crispies. Pics are soon to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is the snack mix for now. Rice Crispies are cooling down.













PICT0391.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Regular snack mix.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

PICT0392.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Habanero mix - the habanero powder really browned up.













PICT0393.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






Some of the Rice Crispies.

The Rice Crispies really took on some good flavor & color. Once I bag them in a little while I will take a pic next to some unsmoked ones for comparison...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw Fritos!  My fav!  You are making me hungry!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I saw Fritos!  My fav!  You are making me hungry!









   It turned out great! Shame it won't last long...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok here is the comparison shot.













PICT0394.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 31, 2013






I put some of the smoked Rice Crispies in a bag to try & get a better pic but I guess I would have been just as well off to let them in the glass jar. After a few days in the glass jar I will run them through my grain mill & they will be ready for use. The plain ones are designated for normal use. Some good quick food to be made with the smoked ones though


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 1, 2013)

Good deal...... That looks like a good one to do with the kids........ For dietary needs if the rice crispies are certified gluten free you could use them in place of panko bread crumbs and with the smoke that would give them a cool extra flavor.......one of my Chef friends is gluten free and has a MES......I be sure to pass this along to him.......


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Good deal...... That looks like a good one to do with the kids........ For dietary needs if the rice crispies are certified gluten free you could use them in place of panko bread crumbs and with the smoke that would give them a cool extra flavor.......one of my Chef friends is gluten free and has a MES......I be sure to pass this along to him.......


Yup I use them in place of bread crumbs, crackers etc. & the smoked ones really do give a nice flavor. The last batch I sliced up some chicken breast & made tenders. I gave them a really good coating & baked them in the oven & they were quite tasty!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Good deal...... That looks like a good one to do with the kids........ For dietary needs if the rice crispies are certified gluten free you could use them in place of panko bread crumbs and with the smoke that would give them a cool extra flavor.......one of my Chef friends is gluten free and has a MES......I be sure to pass this along to him.......


Awesome idea - I really like this idea of smoking cereal to use as a breading!

You guys never cease to amaze me!

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2013)

they turned out well. i will be doing this next time i have extra space in the smoker. i hate extra space.

happy smoken.'

david


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

themule69 said:


> they turned out well. i will be doing this next time i have extra space in the smoker. i hate extra space.
> 
> happy smoken.'
> 
> david


Bet you like em.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 31, 2013)

Whoa!  First of all, I never would have thought to smoke rice crispies treats.  Secondly, I never would have thought to use them instead of bread crumbs for breading.  Kudos!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 31, 2013)

yes...  I am getting older and need glasses to read...  but unless I didn't see it I didn't see any mention of how long in the smoker ?  All's I seen was the rice crispies stay in a little longer than the snack mix... What can take place of the grain mill If you don't have one ?


----------



## themule69 (Mar 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yes... I am getting older and need glasses to read... but unless I didn't see it I didn't see any mention of how long in the smoker ? All's I seen was the rice crispies stay in a little longer than the snack mix... What can take place of the grain mill If you don't have one ?


if you don't have a grain mill.

put them in a ziplok bag and use a rolling pin. works great on a lot of things.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## smoking b (Jul 18, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yes... I am getting older and need glasses to read... but unless I didn't see it I didn't see any mention of how long in the smoker ? All's I seen was the rice crispies stay in a little longer than the snack mix... What can take place of the grain mill If you don't have one ?


Hey JckDanls 07 sorry for such a late response - I'm just getting back around after my accident. The snack mix I smoke for 2 hours & the rice crispies stay in for 3


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread! Rice crispies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Use like smoked panko  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Dude B you da man! Genius!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread! Rice crispies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Case!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's easy to make & works great. It is nice to give to friends without smokers too so they can enjoy the smoked flavor on some stuff they make. It's an all around winner for me...


----------



## deansomers (Sep 23, 2013)

Good idea for the coating!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

DeanSomers said:


> Good idea for the coating!


Thanks - it works really good


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 30, 2014)

awesome tip I'll try that THX!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> awesome tip I'll try that THX!


You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Give it a try - it's a good coating


----------



## beeflover (Mar 30, 2014)

Never seen such a thing but I bet it does work for breading. snack mix looks good 2


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

beeflover said:


> Never seen such a thing but I bet it does work for breading. snack mix looks good 2


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like it a lot...


----------



## deansomers (Mar 30, 2014)

I made this 1st time today. I have it in a canning jar to keep. It smells good. I let you know how it works when I try it for a coating.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> I made this 1st time today. I have it in a canning jar to keep. It smells good. I let you know how it works when I try it for a coating.


Sounds good - I bet you like it...


----------



## deansomers (Dec 30, 2014)

I made this 2day again. Thanks again for this!


----------



## woojo (Jan 3, 2015)

very interesting - I thought about trying this when my neighbor gave me some homemade chex mix for christmas.

I'll be monitoring this thread!


----------



## whistech (Jan 21, 2015)

What is the spice mix you used on the snack mix?     They sure look delicious!.    And what temp did you smoke at?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2015)

whistech said:


> What is the spice mix you used on the snack mix?     They sure look delicious!.    And what temp did you smoke at?


Unfortunately Smokin B has been MIA for a good while. I believe though that you can find his recipe in the following thread. Its a few posts in.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132947/made-up-some-snack-mix-to-smoke

We miss you around here Smoking B!


----------



## whistech (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank You Dirtsailor!     You guys are the friendliest and most helpful people I have ever ran across.


----------



## ggrib (Apr 26, 2015)

I have used Rice Crispies for coating oven baked chicken and liked it. Your idea of smoked Rice Crispies sounds great. But I went from Rice Crispies to Rice Checks a few years ago as the crushed grain bits are a bit crispier. I'd think the "open weave" of the Rice Checks would be receptive to smoking, so I will try that as soon as I get the chance.


----------

